# how to strip 14/3 uf cable



## uncfesta (Feb 24, 2011)

IM a first year apprentice, going to school, and just got a job a few weeks ago. i came across uf wire for outdoor lights. so i started striping it with my knife and i found it very difficult to deal with. should it have been put in 3/4 connector? and anyone have any god tricks for getting the sheathing off the wires? any suggestions


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I hate to sound vague, but there are as many way to strip this stuff as there are moons around Jupiter.
Find the one that works for you and go with it.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

uncfesta said:


> ...anyone have any good tricks for getting the sheathing off the wires? any suggestions


The outer casing is the hard part.

I was taught to put the utility knife at the end and (carefully!) cut down into the meaty part of the casing between the wires. Then you can split off the individual conductors to be dealt with as needed.

hth


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

depends on the temp - if it's warm I might use knife, otherwise, I use the two pair of klein rip it apart method


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I run my knife down the outer 2 sides...then peeling the black and white away I cut out around the ground wire and free it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

cultch said:


> I run my knife down the outer 2 sides...then peeling the black and white away I cut out around the ground wire and free it.


seems like you forgot one


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Gently score the last 3" or so of jacket along all the conductors and cut deep for the last 3/4". Now take your linemans or needlenose and tear the wires from the jacket one by one. That's the best way I've found to do it and it's still a PITA.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

wildleg said:


> seems like you forgot one


Your right I did:laughing:. Like Bryan said. The outer jacket is the hard part. After you score the outsides your home free.

Wildleg is on to it as well. If possible heat it up some...


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> Gently score the last 3" or so of jacket along all the conductors and cut deep for the last 3/4". Now take your linemans or needlenose and tear the wires from the jacket one by one. That's the best way I've found to do it and it's still a PITA.


That's the best way I've found, otherwise you risk cutting the inner insulation.. I hate UF cable


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I hate homeowner supplied materials. And refuse to use the UF they got a good deal on.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Posters so far it appears cut towards the end of the cable. I don't , I cut UF towards where I want the sheath to stay intact using a razor knife. If your knife is sharp like its supposed to be, this cuts mucho time out of the deal.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Posters so far it appears cut towards the end of the cable. I don't , I cut UF towards where I want the sheath to stay intact using a razor knife. If your knife is sharp like its supposed to be, this cuts mucho time out of the deal.


Are you saying you ring cut it? I dont see how that would work with UF. Please expand.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> Are you saying you ring cut it? I dont see how that would work with UF. Please expand.


No I don't ring it, I slice it in the direction of the box. Don't knock it until you try it, it works perfect. *slightly angle your blade toward the ground wire if its 
-2 cable and you won't nick any insulation off of the other two conductors.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> No I don't ring it, I slice it in the direction of the box. Don't knock it until you try it, it works perfect. *slightly angle your blade toward the ground wire if its
> -2 cable and you won't nick any insulation off of the other two conductors.


I will have to try that next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## uncfesta (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the help ill try that next time i see it, i agree that pvc is the way to go for underground runs. i t was already ran from the lights into the barn at outlet hight, i just had to put them in a box and run a switch leg.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Locally we are getting more enforcement to change to uf cable for damp locations which was never enforced in the past, only for wet. I have been using it a lot more lately. Underground its pvc all the way for me. I havent direct buried a cable since Florida almost 40 years ago now.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

take my knife and make a 1/4" cut in the outer jacket at each conductor
hold the top of the uf cable with a pair of linemans or equivalent 
take a pair of needlenose pliers, grab one condutor at a time and pull at an angle away from the cable
repeat for each conductor leaving the ground (easiest one to strip) last for which you can just use strippers to take off


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

I use Ideal UF strippers on 12/2 &14/2, linesmans and needle nose on 3 wire and tear them apart! .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i just pull UF apart.....~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I wear a hawkbill om my side. Uf takes the same amount of time is NM


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

one of those McClary?
~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> one of those McClary?
> ~CS~


 
Yeah, but straight blade, doesn't fold. That one's got a knot picker on it too.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> No I don't ring it, I slice it in the direction of the box. Don't knock it until you try it, it works perfect. *slightly angle your blade toward the ground wire if its
> -2 cable and you won't nick any insulation off of the other two conductors.


I second this. It also works with 3 wire, just strip enough off the end to find the ground, then start at the end and slide a sharp knife down slightly angled toward the ground for however much you want to strip.. Often after I free the ground, I can pull the end of each of the other conductors with my linemans, and pull the outer sheathing the opposite direction with my other hand and it will rip right out, down to where I stopped cutting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> one of those McClary?
> ~CS~


This


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Oops


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_sheesh _McClary,

you could take that hunting to dress out kills.....

~CS~


----------

